# People with diabetes can't eat anything sweet.



## nainasingh (Sep 2, 2009)

*a*

a


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 2, 2009)

Spam? Frankly if you have type 2 diabetes and work in this industry climbing is your best friend. If this is just some crappo spam thing then.... bite me!


----------



## Old Hilly (Sep 3, 2009)

Dunno where he got that idea. I'm a Diabetic and I carry something sweet (Glucose paste) with me always. Low blood-suggar levels need something sweet. FAST.
Exercise is our best friend.


----------



## freeski-james (Sep 21, 2009)

Im type one and climb,i always keep somthing sweet with me, as they said climbing is are friend, but if i need a boost i have some then maybe have a sandwich passed up as well


----------



## Cambium (Oct 8, 2009)

Its called hypoglausimic. Low blood sugar levels, feeling tired, weak and sometimes dizzy. 

I hate that feeling but I get it. As soon as I eat a snickers bar or anything with sugar I'm back to life. It's opposite Diabetes because I need the sugar whereas diabeties can't have sugar. My body apparently doesn't produce enough insulin.

I'm an electrician for 14 years,and I walk my dog 3 miles a day for past 4 years. Now I got into chopping wood. lol Excersise doesn't help...the body is made the way its made. Sucks.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 8, 2009)

By the looks of the first post that person may have low blood sugar and just hit bottom... If so I hope there OK..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pay attention to the dates!*

Zombie thread folks. Let it die.


----------



## Booshcat (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the Bump


----------

